# Super easy Bell Super light/gopro mount mod



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi, don't know if this is the right place for it but maybe it'll help someone.

I've found it's incredibly easy to mod the gopro mount on top of a Bell Super helmet. You just need a good cable tie and a short rubber o-ring (usually supplied with lights). You will not have any trouble mounting the gopro either.

I'll let the pictures do the talking, but found that the angle of the light is absolutely perfect. There's little movement as well.

Album Helmet mount - Album on Imgur


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Cool idea. Looks like it works well.

Vancbiker here makes GoPro mount adapters for the cheap Chinese lights too, not just the brand name lights. Saves modding the helmet mount and their pretty cheap.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks RAKC. It's good to have options. Wish I'd have thought of this sooner!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

RAKC Ind said:


> .....Vancbiker here makes GoPro mount adapters for the cheap Chinese lights too, not just the brand name lights. Saves modding the helmet mount and their pretty cheap.


Thanks for the plug. 

Lots of folks with SSX2 (and clones) have converted to GoPro mounting with one of my adapters.









This is the ABS plastic option.

For those in warmer climates, I have an aluminum heatsink version for the SSX2 that reduces light temperature by 10-18 degrees. Lets you run longer on a high setting and not overheat the light.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

BTW, Looks like that is a MIPS helmet. The way you mounted it you have basically made the MIPS capability nonfunctional which will prevent it from helping prevent concussion in a fall. You will need to have the ties not constrain the yellow slip plane liner in the helmet. Run the ties between the yellow slip plane and the EPS foam of the helmet.

J.


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Good catch - thanks


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi there,i took off my camera support and can´t find any tutorial how to mounting it again,anyone one knows or have pics of how to do it?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ButtersNZ said:


> I've found it's incredibly easy to mod the gopro mount on top of a Bell Super helmet. You just need a good cable tie and a short rubber o-ring (usually supplied with lights). You will not have any trouble mounting the gopro either.
> 
> I'll let the pictures do the talking, but found that the angle of the light is absolutely perfect. There's little movement as well.


Very nice mod.  Interesting Gopro mount, where did you get that? Never seen one like that before.

I do have a couple questions; I see the zip tie used to hold the back down but what is holding the front of the mount down? ( adhesive? )

FWIW you can probably convert the SStorm X2 to Gopro without too much problem. Of course if the O-ring is working for you probably not worth the trouble.

Dude, you need a better helmet light. The SStorm X2's are so outdated. Not to mention a very narrow beam pattern for MTB helmet use. ( yes I do own an old X2 so I know ). None of my business I know but if you can afford a Gopro camera you can afford a much better helmet lamp.


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> Very nice mod.  Interesting Gopro mount, where did you get that? Never seen one like that before.
> 
> I do have a couple questions; I see the zip tie used to hold the back down but what is holding the front of the mount down? ( adhesive? )


The front of the mount has tabs that go into he vent holes. However these are rather shallow. The velcro strap is actually quite long and is meant to be threaded through a front hole as well. Take a look at advert pics of the Bell Super 2/R to see the intended (and often not followed) use of the mount.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't like the light on the top of my Bell Super 3 as the visor creates too much of a shadow. I use a Vancbiker GoPro adapter and GoPro slide mount attached to my visor. Light is now out in front of my eyes and super easy to get on and off :thumbsup:

















****


----------

